# Finally looking at building



## jonnyp11

OK, so apparently my dad is going to get me something good for Christmas this year. micro center has some good deals and right now this is what i was going to tell him i wanted at top, then other options at bottom.

there is a deal for a 2500k and a gigabyte ga-z68ap-d3-b3 for $220 (after 10 buck mir)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231311

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102934

and i already have my apex vortex 3620 for the case, and i will prob take the hdd out of this or find one cheap somewhere, same for disk drive. then either try to get ms to do something with the win xp on an old computer if even possible but prob just get a new copy of win7.

otherwise i was thinking one of the combos for 40 off if i combo a phenom x2 560 or a x4 970 with one of these mobos

95-40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131734

60-40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131728&Tpk=m5a78l-m lx

90-40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157243&Tpk=asrock pro 3 880g

75-40 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128458&Tpk=gigabyte ga-880gm-d2h

obviously i'd like a 900 chipset but idk if i'll be getting a gpu right away so i want it useable from the start so 800's igpu will work for a while if it has to.

also i do sort of want to try the fx 4100 since it's 120 and can be combo'd with these too. and a llano is a little tempting too for the igpu and i think its igpu works with that gpu i listed above for its weird crossfire thingy, and there are some fm1 combos with 40 off too.


----------



## jonnyp11

I was looking for opinions people. But I think I'm shooting for, if not the i5, the 970 and the asrock mobo. And actually I looked and you can't get the deal with the mobs and a fx CPU, but I wouldn't have anyways.


----------



## StrangleHold

Whats your limit on a board and CPU, plus do you need it to have onboard? Will your case hold a full ATX board? As far as socket FM1 with a Llano, its a nice little set up, but its probably pretty much at a dead end as far as CPUs. Perfect little setup for simple things and your not looking to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## Benny Boy

Is this the case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154098

The 2500k + Gigabyte sounds pretty good @ $220.
The 960T can be had for $110 shipped.

Better than the CX, bronze, 4 more 12v amps.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013
Or for a bit more initially. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207014

But I'm thinkin' a worthy gpu is more what your after?


----------



## jonnyp11

well i would love the 960t, but the 970 has the 40 off and should overclock better, so it for 100 and then a decent mobo seems fine to me, and the higher stock clocks are nice too cuz i won't be pushing anything on the stock cooler, maybe .3ghz extra. Yes that's my case, got it for 30 or 35 on shellshocker a while back, not the best cable management but not that bad looking and decent size for the money, and they don't chow the nice blue fan on the front so it looks better in person. Will def look at those psus, but the cx600 was on sale when i posted for 56 or 57 which is cheaper than the cx500, but i'm prob going to be getting everything from micro unless there's a really good deal cuz dad isn't fond of online things he can't see in person. right now i think he's planning on either the cx500 or a ocz modxstream 500w or 600w modular, but i'll def try to show him some of this stuff.


----------



## jonnyp11

OK, randomly he started looking again tonight, and i mentioned scavenging from this computer and he just said no, it's not happening. He still hasn't mentioned a budget, but we're still looking at the x2 560 or the x4 970 combos or something, but he was also looking at the "phenom" x4 840 but it doesn't have any combos and when i talk about unlocking cores on the 560 all he hears is the possibility part not the high chance of at least 1 core if not both. but i need everything but the case, including the os and dvd drive and hdd in the price, for i'd say a max of 400 but as cheap as possible, but he was looking at open boxes at microcenter so i'll ask him about used stuff off here. but as far as places to buy he basically says no to newegg and everywhere but microcenter without actually saying no, even though i have a 10% off and the parts are cheaper for a few things. but if you look on microcenter then make sure it's on the 2 georgia ones. any help is appreciated, i'll post what i find tomorrow cuz i got homework.


----------



## Perkomate

seriously, get a 2500K. You'll be kicking yourself if you don't.


----------



## FuryRosewood

^agreed, spend the dough now, you wont have to later.


----------



## jonnyp11

don't have the dough now and i think that deal is over anyways, i wish i coulda gotten it but i can't get him to spend that much on the cpu/mobo, although it looked like he was considering it.


----------



## StrangleHold

So your looking at Microcenter with around 400 bucks budget. You already have a case/harddrive/CD/DVD rom? So you need a Motherboard/CPU/Memory/Power Supply and Video Card?


----------



## jonnyp11

no i need everything but the case, and for now i can deal without a video card and grab like a 5670 or something (hopefulley more like a 6670 if prices drop when the 7's come out) or something equivilent from nvidia, i'll deal with that later on. and doesn't microsoft sometimes let you take the os out of a prebuilt to put with new stuff, so i could take my xp off my computer and just use it with this, would love to get 7 but saving 100 would be great, and i prob need it closer to 300 anyways.

and this is the list i just came up with if i can re-use my xp

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0347369

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0366104

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365148

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0332847

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0361422

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0372836

i can prob talk him up the 10 for the 8gb's of 1333 but otherwise that looks like it for now, totaling 308.42, but migh grab like an open-box part or 2 to save some i guess.

oh and i know cooler master aren't the best, but is this one even decent since it's cheaper

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0295037


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371961

since you wont have an aftermarket cooler for a bit, and it is about the same price as the x2 minus the fact it has four cores for sure...id go with that.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365091

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0360526

take the money and put it into a better mobo, so you can add more ram later when you throw win7 at it.

-ten bucks more...double the ram its slow(er).


----------



## jonnyp11

i have been considering that, but it doesn't have any combos, that motherboard in my list now is free combo'd, here's what are, but my dad was thinking getting that too.

http://www.microcenter.com/specials/promotions/AMDbundlePROMO.html

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/7e47d029#/7e47d029/28


----------



## FuryRosewood

the 'bundles' dont seem to offer much, every one with the two boards i look at bundle a 560 BE with it...dont see the point


----------



## jonnyp11

well the 560be with that gigabyte am3+ for free is under 90, while the x4 840 after the rebate with that mobo is still at 110, so save 20 bucks, get l3 cache, and miss 1 or no cores most likely, i think it's worth it, and if my dad thinks that's a better deal i'm fine with that too, but he'd probably say f it and spend the extra 20 and get the 970 which i'd be perfectly fine with.


----------



## StrangleHold

The reason those boards are free in a bundle is because there outdated and nobody is ordering them anymore. Go with the 560BE and the board in FuryRosewoods link, you get 30 bucks off on it with the 560BE. Its alot better board then the others and worth the extra money.


----------



## Perkomate

why not just sit with 4 gigs ram, get a bearable but shoddy GPU, and get 2500K?

Then, when the 7xxx series comes out, snap up a 6950 or something


----------



## FuryRosewood

2500 costs more than his budget allows.


----------



## Perkomate

FuryRosewood said:


> 2500 costs more than his budget allows.



well, shit.


----------



## FuryRosewood

if he wanted to try for a intel based platform, you would have to aim for something like a i3, which WOULD game, and may honestly do better than a quad core amd chip but then you have to fit that in the budget, and that isnt easy either, amd simply is cheaper for the budget that was made


----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


> The reason those boards are free in a bundle is because there outdated and nobody is ordering them anymore. Go with the 560BE and the board in FuryRosewoods link, you get 30 bucks off on it with the 560BE. Its alot better board then the others and worth the extra money.



I know all that stuff and i'd love getting better and newer stuff. I'm probably going to talk to him later tonight and try to get a real budget in mind for everything i need. Also I was planning to ask him about all of these hard drives on sale right now, although i'm not sure if i'd rather get that corsair 90gb ssd today or looking at the momentus 500gb hybrid or a f3 1tb, since those are all a good bit off right now. And nobody ever answered my question about will microsoft let me transfer my xp off my old compaq or something like that?


----------



## FuryRosewood

i wouldnt recommend it...plus with the SSD you would want TRIM, so win7 is kinda a NEED


----------



## jonnyp11

which it's 80 right now and all, really just need to see how much the max would be cuz he keeps saying he wants to do a build too, but he also wants to get the best stuff possible if we do it and all, he's a confusing person.


----------

